# are these plants ok?



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello, I have had my 65 gallon terrarium up for about 5 months now. Before I even started the terrarium I knew I wanted frogs eventually. The last few weeks I have really been woring on getting the terrarium ready for the little guys. I installed a mist king misting system. I took out a few plants I thout would be back for the frogs (bromeliads with rough edges). I am planning on getting from very soon and want to be sure there are no plants that will be bad for any reason. I am dedicated to the plants just as much as the frogs, so if something does not need to go, I would like to keep it. Below is a list of plants I have in the terrarium. I will post a picture later today. Thanks for any help you can give!

West Indian tufted airplant 
Vanilla planifolia 'Tetraploid' – giant vanilla 
Vanilla planifolia - variegated vanilla 
Vanilla phaeantha – regular vanilla 
Hydnophytum formacarium – ant plant 
Dischidia pectinoides - Ant plant vine 
Shingle vines 
Earth stars 
African violet 
Ghost orchid 
Ric Rac cactus – ok with frogs? 
Rhipsalis – thin branching (very soft)
Various ferns 
Scindapsus pictus 
Other small orchid 
Lycopodium hamiltonii 
Sheet moss 
Spanish Moss 
Variegated creeping ficus 
Small nepenthes 
Various tillandsia 
Small bromeliads 
Jewel orchid 
Corsican mint 
Pepperomia – unknown species 
Creeping Jenny


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow that sounds like a nice Viv, do you have any pictures? I would say most everything on your list I recognized would be safe (but I didn't recognize everything). The only thing I saw that I would think about is the nepenthes. How big are the pitchers? and what frogs are you putting in the tank? I've also heard that mints/herbs/really strong aromatic plants might be bad for the frogs.


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

I will be getting some new pics of the terrarium (soon to be viv) today. I will be getting azureus for the tank. The nepenthes are very small seedling grown from seed. When they get any size to them at all I plan to take them out. The mint in the terraium only smells when it is crushed. I think it should be ok.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

How many Azureus are you getting? and how old are they? I ask, because I cringe at the thought of putting froglets ina 65 gallon tank (especially one so heavily planted). You might never see them or see if they are eating etc.

-Tad


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

I am thinking about getting 4 azureus. I belive they are 3-4 months old. It is a 36" 65 gallon, not the 48" tank. I don't think I will have a problem keeping track of them as I have left the bottom fairly open so that I can see most hiding spots. I'll post some pictures later today so you can see what I am working with.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

i think the vanilla orchids might be a little much. they get really big really fast. everything else sounds good though. you should post some pics.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Could always just trime the vanilla, and use it for tradingas it grows to big, no biggie. Just dont expect it to flower, as it needs to get VERY long before it can flower. But the good thing is, get it growing in your tank, get a cutting, root it, and grow it in a good place aroundt he house. OR trade the cuttings for other orchids, broms, feeders, etc.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

I am not worried about the vanilla getting too big at all. It is VERY easy to trim when needed. Here are some pic of my tank. Hopefully the next pics I post will include frogs.

Tank Shot









Left Side









Center









Right Side









Top open looking down









Looking up inside terrarium









Entire tank with top open


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

awesome tank. its amazing the number of species you can fit in a smaller tank isnt it? im averagin 20 plant species in a 10. im thinking about setting up an empty 55 i have and i imagine i could hit 20 species of mini orchids alone before the vines and other things.

awesome set up, hope it does well for you.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow.
If that isn't inspiration, I don't know what is.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

That is amazing. And I defintely agree with you Beeswax.


beeswaxx said:


> Wow.
> If that isn't inspiration, I don't know what is.






Again that is an awesome tank.








TODD


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, amazing. I hope the 65 gallon I'm working on looks half as good when I'm don't planting it.

-Tad


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, great tank. One word though, have you never grown vanilla before? Once it becomes established, it can be an unbeleivible growth rate. Once happy, I have seen my plants grow as much as 3-4" a day. And when the get going they can overwhelm a tank, so keep a close eye on them. The exception is the varigated one. A great tank, good luck with it.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Beautiful tank. Good luck with your frogs!

Bill


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Wahoo! The terrarium now has 5 little azureus in it! Pictures to come.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Only see x's


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

great tank great plants and great frogs..well we havent seem them yet..

question: what lights do you use? 

nick


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

I use 2 65w 10k pc lights. I am super excited that the frogs are finally in the tank. I ended up with 5 baby azureus. They are all doing great. Here are a few pics:


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

it's a beautiful tank. and i must say i am extremely jealous that you have a ghost orchid in there. where did you find it? i lost one a couple of years ago and haven't been able to find a replacement.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Tropiflora was offering them, you should email them and see if they still carry them.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

scooter said:


> it's a beautiful tank. and i must say i am extremely jealous that you have a ghost orchid in there. where did you find it? i lost one a couple of years ago and haven't been able to find a replacement.


I believe Oak Hill Gardens was selling them. http://www.oakhillgardens.com

Highly recommended as a source for orchids of all kinds, and they have a lot of species.


----------

